# Kenalog Injection into Spermatic Cord for Orchialgia



## kathleenl (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi,

I am having difficulty finding the right code for this. 

I am looking at 64425, however this injection is going into the spermatic cord, not into the ilioinguinal or iliohypogastric nerves so I steer away from this code and I am stuck.  

Can anyone direct/guide me on where I should be looking for this code?

Any help is appreciated!  Thanks!

Kathleen


----------



## collenevw (Mar 11, 2015)

*OB-GYN Billing and Coding*

My thoughts on this would be:

20552 and then the HCPCS code for the Kenolog.


----------

